# Is moss damaged by Excel Treatment?



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

Take a capful of excel and drop a piece of moss in it, let it sit, checking on it periodically, I do not know what size tank this is, but if you can get your C02 maximized you wont need the excel, add another bottle of yeast/sugar, or difuse it better, while reducing the light intesity a bit, to much light+ not enough C02, KN03,P04=algae, everytime.
2 1/2 wpg can grow anything,, don't burn no more light than you have to, even though you may have it, as Tim Allen would say "More Power" Insert Tim Allen grunt>
Until you learn how to get the most out of your C02.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

I'd think dropping some moss in the Excel would kill it for sure, Craig. It would be in pure Excel, as opposed to a more dilute solution. 

Mike


----------



## gremmy (Nov 17, 2005)

Soon after I started Excel dosage on my 46g tank, my Java moss started turning brown. 

At the moment, I've got so much staghorn algae growing all over everything that I'm trying the black-out treatment.


----------



## Alight (Dec 10, 2005)

Well, so far, the weeping moss from FISA has not been killed by the excel treatment (normal level, not high levels). It seems to be growing OK, but only time will tell.


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

Hmmm..........I dose regularly in all 3 of my tanks (I bought a 2-liter bottle) and my moss (java) has done nothing but flourish. Occasionally I will overdose it (2x) when I have an algae issue, and it still grows fine.


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

Momotaro said:


> I'd think dropping some moss in the Excel would kill it for sure, Craig. It would be in pure Excel, as opposed to a more dilute solution.
> 
> Mike


Yeah it probably would fry it pretty fast..lol, but it was just a scenario for him to think about, take a glass of water and put 1 drop of excel in it, that is a good OD on excel, then drop moss in that, try different things, play around, learn the plants.
Never test stuff out in the tank!!!! Test kit's, OD's etc.


----------



## carpenoctem (Aug 26, 2005)

I had a similar experience with java moss and excel. I was spot dosing excel to get rid of some hair algae and staghorn algae that appeared. I used a syringe and a long touhy needle to spot treat the affected areas. After a few days, those areas turned brown and died. The good news, i guess, is that the algea died with it.


----------



## Oqsy (Jul 3, 2004)

excel has eliminated algae AND well as najas grass infestations from my tank :O i guess this can be expected since najas is similar in texture and hardiness to anacharis... it's just like anacharis with long narrow leaves. 

be very careful with delicate or thin-leaved plants... excel will eat them up. 

Oqsy


----------



## Keck (Jan 18, 2006)

My Java Moss is doing fine in both of my tanks dosing recommended Excel. However, my Anacharis barley survives in both tanks.


----------



## cornhusker (Jan 26, 2005)

*is moss damaged by excell treatment?*

iI dose as follows,2 55's=2 capfuls,37 gal 2 caps,3 29's 1 cap, 1 15 gal,1 cap,and 1 10 gal tank,1 capful.this is everyday. moss of some kind in everyone.grows like gangbusters. just use common sense in dosing. regards,cornhusker


----------



## Badger85 (Feb 13, 2006)

I tried growing Riccia in a small container under a light that I was using to start some vegetable seeds for the garden. I threw a capful of Excel into the container (probably about a quart) thinking that I wouldn't have to worry about the level since there were no fish to kill. I was wrong and the Riccia died overnight.


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

I dose about 3ml of Excel 5x a week into a moss (Taiwan and Java) filled 10g tank here at work with no ill effects. Same with the Pellia.

In my 120g tank I was spot dosing 50-75ml of Excel for a week to kill off some hair algae and if anything the Taiwan Moss grew better after I started treatment. And the hair algae is all gone.


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

Excel turned my pellia and my Vallisneria to jelly when I first dosed it. I didn't give up though, and since then the Val has bounced back and no longer seems sensitive to it. Dose with care. If you experience problems, cut back a bit but don't quit entirely. It is seriously GREAT stuff and does wonders with algae.


----------

